# What is up with the 30s age group?



## proflex97 (Mar 21, 2008)

What is it with the age group of 30-40?

I know of several friends that are really unhappy with marriage. The are contemplating divorce, are cheating, have cheated, are generally unhappy with marriage to the point of just hating it.

Let alone throw in sites like this one where you read thread after thread of people like my friends.

Any idea what the deal is?


----------



## justean (May 28, 2008)

well i have to reply to this. im 35 - 36 in december. 
i dont believe there is no deal. 
its just life and n e of the things you have mentioned can happen to n e 1 at n e time. 
life events will throw n e at you, usually when you least expect it. 
you look at ppls lives on this forum , there all going through it. 
this is my 2nd marriage. 1st time i married to young and for wrong reasons. 
and when i was getin divorced so were other ppl of my age group then. 
you only take more notice because your in that age bracket.
its only now, im actually hearing of ppl in their 70s and 80s getin divorced. my mum is a bingo freak and she is 53, she is one of the youngest that goes. so she hears their stories of the older generation that those in the 50s bracket.


----------



## swedish (Mar 6, 2008)

I think that's the age where many have been married a while, working hard to provide a home, etc. and kids come along...it's very easy for a couple to get into a rut, be overly stressed and begin to resent one another unless they are both actively working on keeping their relationship as a top priority. Even if what they are doing seems right (providing for their family, supporting their kids' activities, etc.) the gap between the husband and wife can slowly increase over time if they don't keep their relationship in check.


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

I really don't see it as an age thing per se...How many 50+ couples would report not being in as happy of a relationship? How many couples in this AGE we live in would see marriage like everything else a throw away product? We can get TVs fixed for cheaper then we can repair them so when one goes we get another. I think that thinking topped by the issue of easy divorce makes it a wide choice. 

As far as the forums are conserned most people come here for help or to give help not brag about how good they have it. If it is working why search out a site like this.

The people on this forum vary in age not just 30-40.

Personally I am in that range and have a wonderful 10+ marriage.

draconis


----------

